# Autoblog defekt oder ...?



## Bigbear9871 (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo 

hmm ich weiß nicht warum aber seit mehreren Tagen wird in meien blasc autoblog nichts mehr eingetragen ist das anderen auch schon passiert oder habe ich mit den neuesten plugins die ich heruntergeladen habe etwas vergessen einzuschalten?kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Trust78 (1. Juli 2008)

Ist bei mir genauso. 
Keine Ahnung warum. Schaut irgendwie auch anders aus


----------



## Scyen (1. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das neue Mybuffed doof...


----------



## derbolzer (1. Juli 2008)

bei mir geht es auch nicht ka warum habe schon ne mail an buff team geschickt vor ein parr tagen als info daruber sollten sie haben aber denke die haben keine zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mussen ja alle wow aoc hdr zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2008)

Gibts hier kein tech forum oder wieso spammt ihr WoW - Allgemein foren mit sonem bullshit?


----------



## Bigbear9871 (1. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Gibts hier kein tech forum oder wieso spammt ihr WoW - Allgemein foren mit sonem bullshit?




soltest du als mitglied wissen nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2008)

Komisch ich find eines, brauchste nen Link?


----------



## Bigbear9871 (1. Juli 2008)

du meinst sicher sowas wie 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=3


werde da auch gleich mal mein glück versuchen


----------



## Bigbear9871 (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo

hmm ich weiß nicht warum aber seit mehreren Tagen wird in meien blasc autoblog nichts mehr eingetragen ist das anderen auch schon passiert oder habe ich mit den neuesten plugins die ich heruntergeladen habe etwas vergessen einzuschalten?kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Farinja (1. Juli 2008)

Lies mal hier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24296


----------



## Pinapop (1. Juli 2008)

Dachte schon ich wäre der einzige bei dem der Autoblog nicht funzt.
Liegt evtl. am neuen mybuffed2 - hat bei mir jedenfalls immer mal nen Aussetzer.


----------



## rofldiepofl (1. Juli 2008)

geht wohl bei keinem mehr ;-) bei mir jedenfalls auch nich, aber wayne is ja nich soooo wichtig^^


----------



## lilithb (1. Juli 2008)

finde das neue mybuffed besch*** 

und der autoblog geht nich mehr, jo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BdG (1. Juli 2008)

Tja Farinja, in dem Thread, den du verlinkt hast, geht es darum, dass keine Bosskills mehr übertragen werden.

Die Frage war aber, warum im Autoblog nichts mehr eingetragen wird.


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2008)

Ich find vista auch beschissen und xp war damals auch scheisse. Man, leute, nichts ist vom start an perfekt. Heult nicht rum als wenn euch irgendwas verloren geht was ihr nie wieder bekommt. Als wenn irgendjemand auf euer profil geht... o.o


----------



## Ocian (1. Juli 2008)

So hab die beiden Themen mit dem gleichen Titel zusammengefügt. Und auch gern antworte ich hier auch nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Autoblog scheint zur Zeit deaktiviert zu sein, das kommt auch durch die Umstellung von mybuffed. Bitte habt etwas Gedult bis das Problem gelöst ist, eure Daten liegen auf dem Server und sind nicht verloren.


----------



## BdG (1. Juli 2008)

GedulT 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann hoffe ich, dass die Daten dann auch vernünftig nachgetragen werden, und nicht in einem rießigen Blogbeitrag.


----------



## stefan1182 (1. Juli 2008)

hi  leute

ich habe mal ne frage ich benutze das blasc2 und habe heute fest gestellt das ich nicht alle habe wenn ich auf blasc gehen und dann auf plugin-wow gehe zeigt er ja mir de ganzen char´s an die ich habe aber wenn ich auf ein char gehe denn zeigt er mir grundwerte rezepte ruf inventar bankinhalt und gold an aber was mich ich machen das er mir auch boss kill counter buffedbuddies visitenkarten und das denn rest anzeigt.
denn ich weiß nicht mehr weiter ich habe es schon mit neu installieren versucht geht aber auch nichtkan du mir sagen was ich falsch mache 

gruß stefan


----------



## Ocian (1. Juli 2008)

Hi stefan1182, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du seit kurzen den BlascClient installiert und dir werden zwar die Grundwerte sowie die Ausrüstung von einem Charakter in der Buffed-Datenbank angezeigt aber nicht deine Bosskills bzw. deine Visitenkarten?

Bosskills werden erst ab dem Zeitpunkt mitgezählt, seitdem du das AddOn BlascProfiler nutzt. Bei jedem Bosskill der gezählt wurde, wird dir im Spiel eine Zeile im Chat ausgegeben welche darauf hindeutet. Nach einem Upload kann es bis zu 24 Stunden dauern, bis man den Bosskill auch bei deinem Charakter sieht. Die Bosskills von deinem Maincharakter _Ossipower_ findest du zum Beispiel hier: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2647435&tab=11
die dazugehörigen Visitenkarten hier: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2647435&tab=4

Falls ich deine Frage falsch interpretiert habe tut es mir leid und ich würde mich freuen, wenn du es etwas genauer beschreiben würdest, was du genau meinst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ocian


----------



## stefan1182 (1. Juli 2008)

hi 

das weiß ich ja wo das steht ich habe ja schon viele boss gelegt und das zeigt er mir ja an und auch in game zeigt er mir das an aber wenn ich auf blasc 
drücke und auf plugig wow gegen denn müsste er doch mir das anzeigen wegen boss kill u.s.w ich meine jetzt damit wegen den hacken denn ich da setzen kann ich hatte ja schon mal das gehabt aber seit neuens ist das nicht mehr er zeigt mir nur die grundwerte an.

gruß stefan


----------



## Disery (1. Juli 2008)

wtf habdoch n neuen thread gemacht


----------



## Melmak (1. Juli 2008)

Seid dem neugestalten der MyBuffed Seite funktioniert der Autoblog meienr Char´s nicht mehr, auch die Spielzeit ändert sich seid dem nicht mehr. Spiele etwa 2 Stunden täglich, aber die zeit ändert sich nicht. Habe alle Einstellungen überprüft und BLASC aktuallisiert. Er überträgt auch Daten wenn ich WoW beende. Nur leider übernimmt er die die nicht auf der MyBuffed Seite. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Disery (1. Juli 2008)

alter is das board kaputt oder warum zum teufel werden neue threats immer als n drecks reply erstellt o0


----------



## Âlaran (4. Juli 2008)

habn kleines problem und zwar hab ich mirn neuen char erstellt und jez werden auf einma keine autoblogs mehr gemacht was vorher aber der fall war is das normal?


----------



## LittleFay (4. Juli 2008)

Die funktionieren derzeit nicht.



...hoffentlich nie wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceronimus (4. Juli 2008)

...hoffentlich nie wieder. 

Geistreiche Antwort das muss ich schon sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Autoblog funktioniert auch seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr. Ich hab schon versucht hier auf der Seite irgend einen Hinweis auf irgendwelche technische Probleme seitens der Betreiber zu finden - Fehlanzeige. Auch der Hinweis es könnte an veralteten Addons liegen hat sich nicht bestätigt. Würde mich auf eine ernstgemeinte Antwort der Verantwortlichen sehr freuen.

Allseits good play,

Ceronimus


----------



## LittleFay (4. Juli 2008)

Ceronimus schrieb:


> Geistreiche Antwort das muss ich schon sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Autoblogs sind unter sehr vielen Usern nunmal nicht sehr beliebt. Ich zähle mich zu denen, die Only-Autoblogs-Profile nicht gerade favorisieren.

Zum Problem: Die funktionieren zur Zeit halt nicht. Wurde hier auch irgendwo schon was zu geschrieben. (Die Suchfunktion ist euer Freund) Es muss seit dem neuen mybuffed nunmal noch an einigen Dingen gefeilt werden - es gibt auch noch andere, wichtigere, Baustellen.


----------



## buechse (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48208

Bisher noch keine Besserung. Analyse hält an ^^


----------



## Frank-414 (4. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Autoblogs sind unter sehr vielen Usern nunmal nicht sehr beliebt. Ich zähle mich zu denen, die Only-Autoblogs-Profile nicht gerade favorisieren.



"nicht gerade favorisieren"...??? Hah, die braucht kein Mensch...!!! Was soll ich denn da bitte als User lesen? Wie langweilig! Selber seine Fortschritte beschreiben und das Ganze wird schon viiieeel interessanter...^^


----------



## BdG (5. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Die funktionieren derzeit nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ignoranz 4tw

bevor ich garnix schreibe ist autoblog noch besser, wenn du keine autoblogs lesen willst - es zwingt dich doch niemand dazu.

bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde, dass selbst geschriebene blogs sehr schön sein können. aber selber schreiben ist eben nicht jedermanns sache. und ich habe z.b. ehrlich gesagt auch keine lust jeden tag noch selber was zu schreiben, das dann im endeffekt das gleiche aussagt wie der autoblog, nur in anderen worten. und zu anderen themen wie warcraft kann ich auch wo anderst bloggen.


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (5. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> "nicht gerade favorisieren"...??? Hah, die braucht kein Mensch...!!! Was soll ich denn da bitte als User lesen? Wie langweilig! Selber seine Fortschritte beschreiben und das Ganze wird schon viiieeel interessanter...^^



Mh... also ich benutz das Auto-Blog eher dafür, um zu sehen, was ich etz z. B. letzte Woche so alles geschafft hab. Und für jede gedroppte Waffe noch nachm Game ne Geschichte drumrum zu basteln, da bin ich persönlich glaub nich Freak genug für.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was nich heißen soll, dass alle "richtigen" Blogger nix besseres zu tun haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich les das ab und an auch ma gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (5. Juli 2008)

Ach, ihr seid mir Herzchen. Ich habe extra ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hinter meinen Satz gesetzt - das sollte eher lustig gemeint sein. Aber jedes Wort wird auf die Goldwaage gelegt...

Mir ist das total schnuppe, wer Autoblogs benutzt und wer nicht. Ich habe meine inzwischen alle gelöscht, weil ich sie langweilig fand und weil es zu meinem Blog einfach nicht mehr passt.
Schön ist ja auch die Aussage von BdG - "und zu anderen themen wie warcraft kann ich auch wo anderst bloggen." Da könnte ich dir nun genauso Ignoranz vorwerfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Aussage an sich ist schon total unsinnig, da es noch andere Spiele außer WoW gibt, über die man auf seinem mybuffed-Profil berichten kann! Und auch persönliche Dinge dürfen gebloggt werden, warum auch nicht? Es gibt inzwischen sogar schon eine Kategorie dafür. *g*


----------



## Frank-414 (5. Juli 2008)

ShadowOfHimself schrieb:


> Mh... also ich benutz das Auto-Blog eher dafür, um zu sehen, was ich etz z. B. letzte Woche so alles geschafft hab. Und für jede gedroppte Waffe noch nachm Game ne Geschichte drumrum zu basteln, da bin ich persönlich glaub nich Freak genug für.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muss ja nicht jede gedroppte Item zu einer Geschichte ausbauen. Das wäre dann in der Tat etwas "Freak-lastig"...^^

Aber interessiert es Dich in sechs Monaten wirklich selbst noch wann Du Waffe X angelegt, Rezept Y gelernt und bei Fraktion Z ehrfürchtig wurdest?

Stimme *Fay* da uneingeschränkt zu: Wem der Autoblog gefällt, der soll ihn halt nutzen. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Nutzer ihn selber nach einigen Monaten wirklich interessiert durchlesen.


----------



## Gramon (6. Juli 2008)

Wer nun den Block nutzt oder net iss ja auch vollkommen egal die leute wollen ehner wissen wann buffed es wieder hin bekommt


----------



## Olos (6. Juli 2008)

Scheint wohl noch keiner zu wissen, woran das liegt und erst recht nicht, wie man das repariert. So ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## Ceronimus (6. Juli 2008)

Gramon schrieb:


> Wer nun den Block nutzt oder net iss ja auch vollkommen egal die leute wollen ehner wissen wann buffed es wieder hin bekommt



Ich habe die Diskussion verfolgt und kann Gramon nur zustimmen. Irgendwann wurde der Blog mal für eine gute Idee gehalten sonst gäbe es Ihn nicht auf dieser Seite. Mitunter hat es auch mir gefallen sonst hätte ich mich bei buffed.de nicht angemeldet. Nur weil es jetzt ein paar technische Unwegsamkeiten gibt zu behaupten, das Ganze sei Käse, den sowieso niemand brauch und langweilig ist, ist wohl eher der Versuch den Blog zu kippen. Die Meinungsmache dazu bestätigt meine Annahme.

Ich hoffe das der Blog bald wieder funktioniert, auch wenn dies von den Verantwortlichen nicht so wahr genommen wird ist der Blog ein Stück Identität dieser Seite.

Das Licht sei mit Euch,

Ceronimus


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Juli 2008)

Ceronimus schrieb:


> (...) Irgendwann wurde der Blog mal für eine gute Idee gehalten sonst gäbe es Ihn nicht auf dieser Seite. Mitunter hat es auch mir gefallen sonst hätte ich mich bei buffed.de nicht angemeldet. (...) ist der Blog ein Stück Identität dieser Seite.



Der erste vernünftige Pro-Beitrag für Autoblogs...^^


----------



## Dalrogh (6. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar ich will den Autoblog wiederhaben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ihn nicht mag, soll ihn für seine Char´s deaktivieren.

Das einzige was Du hier getan hast LittleFay is Spam in einem Supportforum abzulassen. Seeehr geistreich...


btw Zam und Crowley ackern sich den Hintern wund damit mit myBuffed2 und dem BLASC-Clienten alles wieder funzt, wie an den häufigen Updates(die nicht im Changelog sind) zu merken ist.
Selbst der Bosskillzähler funktioniert endlich wieder. *freu*
Kann nicht mehr lang dauern bis auch der Auto-Blog wieder tickert...


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Juli 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Ganz klar ich will den Autoblog wiederhaben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dein gutes Recht...^^



> Wer ihn nicht mag, soll ihn für seine Char´s deaktivieren.


Mein gutes Recht, das ich nutze...^^



> Das einzige was Du hier getan hast LittleFay is Spam in einem Supportforum abzulassen. Seeehr geistreich...


Seine Meinung zu äußern hat doch nix mit Spam zu tun...



> btw Zam und Crowley ackern sich den Hintern wund damit mit myBuffed2 und dem BLASC-Clienten alles wieder funzt, wie an den häufigen Updates(die nicht im Changelog sind) zu merken ist.
> Selbst der Bosskillzähler funktioniert endlich wieder. *freu*
> Kann nicht mehr lang dauern bis auch der Auto-Blog wieder tickert...


Leider, aber keine Sorge: Ich gönn' es trotzdem Jedem, der ihn mag...!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taramur (9. Juli 2008)

Geht bei euch der Autoblog wieder? Bei mir irgendwie noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Golfyarmani (9. Juli 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht. ich finde es schade, das der Autoblog nicht geht. So konnte man noch mal sehen, wann man bestimmte Gegenstände sein Eigen nennen durfte.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Juli 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Das einzige was Du hier getan hast LittleFay is Spam in einem Supportforum abzulassen. Seeehr geistreich...



Das erläutere mir doch bitte mal genauer! Warum ist es Spam, wenn man seine Meinung postet? Eine solche Aussage ist mal sehr geistreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber nochmal: Wer Autoblogs verwenden möchte, soll das tun, wer nicht, der nicht. So einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie auch schon gesagt: Ich bin mir sicher, dass daran gearbeitet wird und bald wieder funktionieren wird. Aber wie es halt mit der Technik so ist - sie ist unberechenbar. Und es gibt halt auch noch andere Baustellen.

(Was daran nun mehr Spam war als die "ich will den Autoblog wiederhaben"-Posts, kann man mir bei Gelegenheit ja nochmal erklären)


----------



## Frank-414 (9. Juli 2008)

Im Blog-Archiv habe ich heute die ersten "neuen" Autoblog-Einträge entdeckt. Demnach muss es ja eigentlich wieder klappen. Waren allerdings sehr wenig Einträge, wesentlich mehr selbst-verfasste Blogs...


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Im Blog-Archiv habe ich heute die ersten "neuen" Autoblog-Einträge entdeckt. Demnach muss es ja eigentlich wieder klappen. Waren allerdings sehr wenig Einträge, wesentlich mehr selbst-verfasste Blogs...



Heute wurden die ausstehenden 30k+ Autoblogs hinzugefügt, das Script läuft auch wieder.


----------



## buechse (9. Juli 2008)

Danke, Autoblog scheint jetzt wieder zu funtzen. Hab jedenfalls einen ellenlangen Blogeintrag mit mehreren Chars ^^


----------



## Frank-414 (9. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Heute wurden die ausstehenden 30k+ Autoblogs hinzugefügt, das Script läuft auch wieder.



Jubel...!!!
Freude...!!!
Tanz...!!!
Applaus...!!!

/ironie off...^^


----------



## xxScoutxx (9. Juli 2008)

Is aber nur das erschienen was schon vor Urzeiten passiert ist. Kein aktuelles Autoblog erschienen bei mir. Mal sehn wie's morgen aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich nutze das Autoblog übrigens dazu, um zu sehen , was ich so geschafft habe mit meinem Char und ändere es dann je nach Lust, Zeit und Laune etwas nach meinem Geschmack ab. Manchmal bleibt es so, manchmal füge ich etwas von mir dazu, manchmal lösche ich es ganz und schreib nur was Eigenes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gerasch (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo, wollte mich bedanken, dass der Autoblog bei mir jetzt wieder geht.
War halt etwas umfangreicher, da Zusammenfassung von 16 Tagen.
Was mich aber auf die Idee gebracht die Durchführung des Autoblogs täglich, wöchentlich, 14-tägig oder monatlich anzubieten. 
Aufgefallen ist mir, das unter „Rufverbesserung“ immer nur der Erstkontakt angezeigt wird, nicht aber Verbesserungen nach z.B. Wohlwollend. Erst wieder eine Verbesserung auf  Ehrfürchtig wird angezeigt. 
(Betrifft nicht Autoblog) Außerdem fehlen in der Auflistung der erlernten Alchimirezepte die durch Geistesblitz erlernten Transmutationen. (Wie das bei Elixieren und Tränken ist weis ich noch nicht)
Es werden im Autoblog nur durch Rollen erlernte Rezepte angezeigt, nicht aber was man vom Lehrer lernt. 
Auch wäre es nett, wenn Geistesblitze im Autoblog festgehalten werden würden. 
Das verlernen von Berufen wird anscheinend auch nicht im Autoblog registriert. 
Mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein.
Besten Dank, Gerasch


----------



## xxScoutxx (12. Juli 2008)

Bei mir kein Autoblog obwohl es für den Char eingestellt ist. Auf der rechten Seite in der Charliste wird er normal aktualisiert, nur kein Autoblog erscheint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (20. Juli 2008)

Hab das selbe Problem. Keine Auto-Blog-Funktion. Charakter ist eingetragen und ansonsten hab ich auch schon alles 5 mal überprüft.


----------



## buechse (21. Juli 2008)

Hängt bei mir auch schon wieder ein paar Tage, obwohl ich neue Items bekommen hab ^^
Sehe auch immer sehr schön an der unveränderten Spielzeit, dass kein "Profil-Seiten-Update" stattgefunden hat, Chars stimmen alle soweit.


----------



## Bigbear9871 (21. Juli 2008)

Hmmm nach der anfänglichen Freude das der Autoblog wieder läuft steht wohl wieder alles meiner hat sich seit dem 15.07 nicht mehr gerührt


----------



## lucifer30 (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab erst vor kurzem mit wow angefangen und wollte gern meine entwicklung hier nach verfolgen, deswegen hatte ich mich bei buffed angemeldet und nun ist mir aufgefallen das die autoblog funktion leider nicht klappt, hab bei einigen leute die ebenfalls wow spielen gelesen das sie das selbe problem haben.
ich bekomme leider meistens ne fehlermeldung das "WoW wurde von einem nichtmitglied von buffed installiert und somit die autoblog funktion nicht nutzbar sei" ...
charcter und ausrüstung sowie der rest funzen einwandfrei und wwerden ohne probleme übertragen ...

leider kann ich mit der meldung nichts anfangen und wäre froh wenn sich deswegen mal jemand darum kümmern könnte, da wenn ich auf die kontaktseite klicke, nur den quelltext der php-seite angezeigt bekomme und somit von meiner seite her keine kontaktaufnahme möglich ist .


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (21. Juli 2008)

dito, IMMER NOCH kein Autoblog, nur sporadisch mal bei meinem Pala-Main. Mein2.  Jäger der jeden Tag levelt, wird gar nicht beachtet, obwohl auch Autoblog aktiviert ist.


----------



## Julche (21. Juli 2008)

Bigbear9871 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hmm ich weiß nicht warum aber seit mehreren Tagen wird in meien blasc autoblog nichts mehr eingetragen ist das anderen auch schon passiert oder habe ich mit den neuesten plugins die ich heruntergeladen habe etwas vergessen einzuschalten?kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?vielen dank schonmal im vorraus



Bei mir gab´s noch nie einen Autoblog, obwohl ich ihn möchte. Habe alles richtig eingestellt.

Sagt mir mal einer warum?!


----------



## Gerasch (22. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ging der Autoblog immerhin für fast eine Woche, aber jetzt geht wieder nichts mehr. Letzter Autoblog vom 15.07.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

Es geht atm immer noch nicht. Was ich auch sehr gut finde. Ein Automatischer Text mit: Vashj Down..
Toolllllllllllllllllllllllllll. Oder Mein schukre xy hat nun item Xy ...

Aber naja was erwartet man .. solange es Autoblog sachen gibt werden die Leute sich keine Mühe machen. Auch wenn ich beim Alten mybuffed schon genung mit autoblog und nem foto (dürft 2mal raten ob mänlich oder weiblich) war auf platz 2 .. oder 1 ? 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht was an einem Computer Generierten Text ohne Infos die wirklich spannend sind soo gut sein soll.

Naja buffed ist sicher dran dieses problem zu beheben auch wenn ich es so besser finde da man spannendere sachen lesen kann.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BdG (22. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Es geht atm immer noch nicht. Was ich auch sehr gut finde.
> Just my 2 cents.


Wenn dir der Autoblog nicht gefällt, ok, aber was für einen Zweck soll dein Beitrag jetzt haben? Ich hätte den Autoblog gerne wieder, weil ich nicht jeden Tag Lust und/oder Zeit habe, selbst was zu schreiben. Aber ich blättere ab und zu doch gerne darin und erinnere mich an so manche begebenheiten. Ist so ähnlich wie in einem Fotoalbum blättern.


----------



## Cochainatic (23. Juli 2008)

Dann hier auch noch mal: Es geht nicht - bei mir zumindest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrdara (24. Juli 2008)

Letzer Autoblogeintrag bei mir ist vom 14.07.08 - seitdem hat sich so einiges geändert.

Ist zwar net lebenswichtig, aber doch recht schön, die Entwicklung der Chars nachzuschaun - daher wäre es nett, wenn ihr das Teil mal wieder zum Laufen bekommen würdet.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

Anscheinend ermittelt seit dem 14.07 herum das Autoblog-Script zwar korrekt alle Updates, jedoch schreibt das Script nicht bei allen Charakteren die Blogs nach der Prüfung auch in die Datenbank und gibt zudem auch keine Fehlermeldung. Schwer nachzuvollziehen woran das liegt - wir überprüfen das...


----------



## Lupinè (24. Juli 2008)

Hat wohl keiner.
Bei mir ist alles akuell, Lvl der Chars, BossKills, Spielzeit, nur leider nicht der Autoblog.
Deshalb funzt wohl auch meine Visitenkarte nicht.

Naja Zam, lasst euch nicht hetzen, ihr kriegt das schon hin.
Schließlich seid ihr auf der Arbeit, und nicht auf der Flucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ausserhalb des Topics: 
Ich find die neue MyBuffed Seite toll, weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne 

Ich


----------



## Agrimor (25. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Anscheinend ermittelt seit dem 14.07 herum das Autoblog-Script zwar korrekt alle Updates, jedoch schreibt das Script nicht bei allen Charakteren die Blogs nach der Prüfung auch in die Datenbank und gibt zudem auch keine Fehlermeldung. Schwer nachzuvollziehen woran das liegt - wir überprüfen das...



Hmm das Autoblog hat gerade 2 neue Einträge hinzugefügt. Die große Lücke zwischendrin scheint allerdings zu bleiben.


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (26. Juli 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Hmm das Autoblog hat gerade 2 neue Einträge hinzugefügt. Die große Lücke zwischendrin scheint allerdings zu bleiben.


Hab ich heute auch gemerkt. Einige Levels und neue Items meines Druiden-Twinks wurden einfach vergessen...


----------



## erasmus_vercingetor (26. Juli 2008)

Kann hier nur anfügen, daß mein Autoblog noch kein einziges Mal funktionierte.

Habe erst vor ein paar Wochen mich hier angemeldet und alles geladen und eingeschaltet: *Null.*

Bin schon etwas erstaunt, wenn ich die Foren hier lesen, wie mies der Support von buffed in solchen dingen ist!


----------



## BdG (28. Juli 2008)

erasmus_vercingetor schrieb:


> wie mies der Support von buffed in solchen dingen ist!


hey, es ist kostenlos! sich dann darüber aufzuregen ist auch etwas mies...


----------

